# New Kyro Tarball

## Guest

Anyone wanna give this a try?

http://www.powervr.com/Drivers/Linux/powervr-2.00.20-234.tgz

----------

## orkid

I did, and it bombs out on module_drm for some reason. I'll try to figure out what the problem is, or just try installing using the SRPM on powervr's website.

Edit1: Tried the src.rpm and same problem. It seems like other people are having the same issues too (more threads on kyro).  Someone said the driver works with the xfs-sources kernel. If that is so, then is there a problem with the gentoo-sources kernel?

-Mike

edit1: There are now newer drivers available on powervr's site. Get those and run a make install and you should be fine (make sure you have MTRR [or MTTR?] enabled in your kernel). But I still can't get xv to actually display anything  :Sad: Last edited by orkid on Sat Sep 07, 2002 5:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## orkid

OK! IT WORKS!   :Very Happy: 

Here's what to do to get Kyro drivers working under the 2.4.19-gentoo-r7 kernel.

Compile with DRI support (Character devices), version 4.1 should do, but you might have to use version 4.0 (try 4.1 first, it should work).

Get the tgz sources from the powervr.com website and untar them.

cd into the powervr directory created and then cd into the drm directory.

edit the pvr_drm_vm.h file. Goto line 115 which reads something like 

```
     ((LINUX_VERSION_CODE >= 0x020414) && (LINUX_VERSION_CODE < 0x020500))
```

change that line to 

```
     ((LINUX_VERSION_CODE >= 0x020412) && (LINUX_VERSION_CODE < 0x020500))
```

after you do this, save the file, run make install and it should install  :Smile: 

Now continue with the install instructions in the README included with the drivers (on getting the correct settings in XF86Config)

For some reason the version gotten from /usr/include/linux/version.h (converted to hex of course) is lower than that required, and I think that the version should be higher, so I lowered the requirements in the pvr_drm_vm.h file, and it worked.

Don't know if it's a problem with the gentoo-sources or with the driver.

HTH,

-Mike

----------

## the_avatar

i'll try right away =D

how did you come up with that idé

are you a kernel programmer or something?

IT WORKS =D

----------

## orkid

haha! I wish I had enough knowledge to be a kernel programmer! haha! I have some c and c++ knowledge and I just looked at where it buggered up (pvr_drm_vm.h, on line 139) so I looked there, and I looked above that code to see when it gets executed, only when the versions are below a certain range. Since the hex number 020414 'looked' like a normal kernel number I though, hmm, I should have 020419 (or at least 1 :Cool: . I looked on google for info on LINUX_VERSIONS (or whatever it was now), and found out I need to look at the versions.h file (in whatever directory I forget now too  :Smile:  From there I converted the number to hex and found it was 020412 not 14, so I just changed the include file and magic  :Very Happy: 

Now if I could only get larger fonts in X in 1280x1024, hmm.

Have fun with X!

-Mike

just to note (edit):

If you recompile your kernel (same version) you will have to reinstall your kyro drivers (or at least I had to), because the modules get removed (for some reason).

----------

## SNo0py

There are new Kyro-Drivers out there!

http://www.powervr.com/Drivers/Linux/powervr-2.00.20-369.tgz

Not tried yet...

----------

## orkid

```
CHANGELOG

=========

powervr-2.00.20-369

   Added: AGP support

   Added: Xv support

   Added: DPMS support 
```

Finally! I'm going to try this ASAP!

----------

## SNo0py

I've tried this yesterday, but an Error occours right after the 

```
make install
```

 :Sad: 

(I'm at work now so I don't know the exactly message!)

Anyone else?

----------

## kdh

This has already been discussed in a recent thread "new kyroII drivers".

Basically the solution to whatever problems you have is probably to enable MTRR in your kernel. I've done that and the drivers work so far  :Smile: 

----------

